

What is hn.whyslow.net ? - grandalf
http://hn.whyslow.net/

======
jrnkntl
It resolves to the same IP as news.ycombinator.com and hackerne.ws so it seems
like nothing more than a DNS record pointing to 174.132.225.106

------
known
If slow check your speed <http://www.bandwidthplace.com/>

